# 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer



## Syyron (8. Januar 2018)

*35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Guten Tag, es geht darum ich wollte mir den Beyerdynamic MX300 Gen.2 kaufen nur frage ich mich welche Version ich kaufen soll entweder den 35 OHM oder den mit 600 OHM ich würde den Kopfhöhrer nur am PC nutzen 

welche soundkarte ich habe weiß ich nicht das hier ist mein Mainboard vielleicht kennt sich wer genauer damit aus und kann mir sagen ob die Soundkarte dafür genügt und was er/ihr mir empfiehlt:

MainBoard: MSI Z270 Gaming M5 Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail 

Mfg. Syyron


----------



## Renax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Dein MSI Board hat einen Realtek ALC1220, für die 35 Ohm Version dürfte der locker ausreichen... 600 Ohm klingen damit eher schwach, da zu wenig Power vorhanden.

Trotzdem empfehle ich dir lieber eine seperate Mikrophon+Kopfhörer Kombination, damit kommst du für weniger Geld - selbst im Fall des MMX300 - besser weg.

Bsp Kopfhörer: Sony MDR-1A, Beyerdynamics DT770(Basis für MMX300), Phillips Fidelio X2...
wahlweise kannst du hier mal einen Blick reinwerfen:Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer
Wie immer gilt aber: Probier im lokalen Technikmarkt auch mal ein paar Kopfhörer aus!


----------



## Syyron (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Aufjedenfall erstmal danke für deine Antwort, wie schon zusehen ist kenne ich mich mit dem Thema PC etc überhaupt nicht aus.. würde sich vielleicht ein Audio Interface lohnen? Eigentlich ist es mir lieber Headset + Micro in einem zuhaben sind die DT770 Identisch mit den MMX300? ich würde die Kopfhöhrer Hauptsächlich für Gaming, Filme schauen Benutzen und gibt es einen großen Klang unterschied zwischen 32 und 600 OHM?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Kommt drauf an, was du damit vorhast....sofern du zB auch nur die Möglichkeit siehst, dass du die vllt auch mal an deinem Smartphone nutzen möchtest, sind die 32 Ohm besser


----------



## PCGH_Phil (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Für wirklich 600 Ohm wäre schon was recht starkes angebracht, entweder (höherklassige) Einbau-Soundkarte, DAC samt Verstärkung oder Kopfhörerverstärker mit reichlich Saft. Das geht per USB dann auch eigentlich nicht mehr ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss, soviel Leistung kann selbst USB 3.x maximal laut Standard allein im Grunde gar nicht liefern (USB-C wäre hingegen theoretisch geeignet).

Wenn du dir zusätzliche Ausgaben und außerdem ein wenig Recherche ersparen willst, nimm einfach die 32-Ohm-Variante. Klanglich sind kaum größere Unterschiede zu bedenken, wohl aber, wenn die 600-Ohm-Variante nicht ausreichend verstärkt wird. Für die 32-Ohm-Variante reicht auch der vorhandene Onboard (der zudem nicht schlecht sein dürfte...). Ansonsten: Stöbere noch ein bisschen hier im Forum, oder lass dir eine geeignete Lösung für die geeignete Verstärkung empfehlen. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*



Syyron schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall erstmal danke für deine Antwort, wie schon zusehen ist kenne ich mich mit dem Thema PC etc überhaupt nicht aus.. würde sich vielleicht ein Audio Interface lohnen? Eigentlich ist es mir lieber Headset + Micro in einem zuhaben sind die DT770 Identisch mit den MMX300? ich würde die Kopfhöhrer Hauptsächlich für Gaming, Filme schauen Benutzen und gibt es einen großen Klang unterschied zwischen 32 und 600 OHM?


Ja, der MMX300 basiert auf dem DT770 und wird zum Mondpreis vertickt. Aber auch die DT 770 verlangen nach einem Verstärker, ansonsten kannst du auch zu <100 Euro Kopfhörer greifen und hast die selbe Klangqualität.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDbh7yDVFL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Syyron (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Alles Klar, dann werde ich denke zu der 32er Version greifen, mache mir halt nur nen paar gedanken, das der Klang wirklich nicht gut ist bei 32 Ohm, und du bist dir wirklich sicher das es nicht all zu große unterschiede dazwischen gibt? oder würde es gute APMS geben für 600 Ohm? die nicht all zu teuer sind?

Mfg. Syyron


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Die Klangqualität wird nicht schlecht sein, aber es geht halt auch besser 
Bin mir auch grad nicht ganz sicher, ob sich die 32 Ohm rentiert oder ob man gleich zum HyperX Cloud Alpha greifen könnte.

Ich hab damals DT 990 250 Ohm (der offene DT 770) mit Omnitronic SHP-600 (der offene HyperX Cloud) und die klangen fast identisch. Richtig gut natürlich, aber der DT 990 kann halt mehr an nem richtigen Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## Renax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Eine beliebte und auch brauchbare Variante mit DAC und AMP ist der FiiO E10K:FiiO E10K Olympus 2 Digital Analog Wandler und: Amazon.de: Elektronik
M.M. nach auch gut ist der Schiit Magni 3: Schiit Audio, Headphone amps and DACs made in USA.


----------



## Syyron (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Dankeschön, und wie viel Ohm schafft der FiiO e10K? ne andere sache wenn ich mir dann so einen Verstärker geholt habe und ich mir das MMX300 600Ohm kaufen sollte, wo kommt das der Mikrophone anschluss hin?

Gruß


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Impedanz ist nicht gleich Impedanz, aber der FiiO ist recht schwach auf der Brust. Hat mich richtig enttäuscht und war nicht mal besser als mein Onboard damals. Da würde ich dann eher zur Creative Omni greifen, da kannst du dann auch das Mikro anschließen.
Ansonsten einen Speaka DAC + Sabaj PHA2 und ein USB-Mikrofon.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Dem Fiio E10K würde ich maximal vielleicht 150-200 Ohm zumuten - wobei, wie schon angemerkt wurde, man sich nicht voll auf die Ohm-Angaben verlassen sollte.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Darkseth (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: 35 OHM oder 600 OHM bei einem Gaming Kopfhöhrer*

Mein persönlicher tipp statt nem mittlerweile unintersesanten MMX 300: 
beyerdynamic Custom Studio.

Technisch / Klanglich besser als ein DT 770 pro (der ja identisch ist zum MMX 300): Bessere mitten und knackigerer Bass.
Dazu abnehmbares Kabel, optisch anpassbar, Bass-regler der noch gut funktioniert (also 4 verschiedene Kopfhörer in einem. Während man den Klang vom MMX 300 mögen MUSS. Man hat keine Wahl).

Ein technisch besseres Produkt, für Neupreis 170-180€~, sehr sehr Fair.

Nur halt Mikro kommt noch extra, wobei es auch welche zum anklipsen gibt. Nachteil hier: Keines davon wird es mit dem MMX 300 Mikro aufnehmen können.


----------

